# Terrormaster Halloween 2016



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

So Faegoria has come and gone, time for something new, smaller, and different. I've been kicking the tires on quite a few ideas and concepts. What I've come up with is an incredibly high concept challenge that entails something I don't believe any home haunter has tried before.

Most home haunts, especially displays like my own, fall into one of two real categories:

1. the haunt consists of one or more scenes that represent a chunk or glimpse into another world. While you're immersed in the haunt you're somewhere other than the neighborhood its creators live. This is more or less what Faegoria had been over the years. or;

2. a front yard filled with a bunch of mish-mash Halloween decorations usually organized in a graveyard of some sort.

Nothing is wrong with either, everyone's style is different. But the concept I'm aiming for now falls into neither category. There will be no graveyards or ghouls set in some sort of otherworldly scene to transport the visitor to. Instead of creating this world within a world setup I aim to create a facade that blends in. Something a bit more subtle. It will only be up for one day - 10/31.

I'm aiming to make the front of the house and yard to look legitimately creepy. The house must continue to look like it is part of the neighborhood. Yet there is something off. Something wrong. Something that makes one feel uneasy.

Imagine if you will the house in the neighborhood that's a bit unkempt. The occupants rarely seen and somewhat antisocial. There's always weird noises, weird lights, and weird smells in the vicinity. There might be weird things in the front yard that give off this cultish vibe as though the occupants practiced some weird or bizarre religion. There may be rumors of animals disappearing and/or people entering to never emerge again. The house that all the schools walk on the other side of the street to avoid. The one your parents warned you about. Yeah, that sort of atmosphere. A very minimalist approach.

Now I need some help from my fellow haunters. I know this may be out of some of your comfort or knowledge zones. But I'm looking for suggestions and ideas on pulling this off. I'm trying to crowd source this one so any help would greatly be appreciated.

-TM


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You definitely are one who likes to think outside the box and be unconventional, TM, which is why I enjoy seeing what you come up with each year:jol:

First thing that popped into my head was "film noir". Light and shadow are going to be your friends in pulling off the theme I think you're going for, coupled with a fabulously creepy/brooding soundtrack of some kind. Window projections in the form of random lights and not-quite-seen figures might be a good touch. The unkempt look and strange smells you already noted would definitely add to the atmosphere.


----------



## shmork (Jul 30, 2015)

It might be fun to play with perspective and angles as well. Use some ordinary objects (garden decorations etc.) that are just not quite the right size. Is there any way to make the angles of your house or yard look not square? Maybe some fake boards or siding placed at angles or use an old cemetery fence that you alter to not stand straight.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Both are great suggestions. I'm still researching how to accomplish what I want to do. I did run into a "what NOT to do" - go for the Island of Dolls affect in your front lawn, that really pushes people's button in the wrong sorta way. So there's going to be an incredibly fine line of Creepy Cool and Creepy **** Off Your Neighbors.

I think what I might aim for is only a few things in the front. Of course the corpse-crow from the last two years will return:










And these guys will get redone to hang front the trees like Rot's 2009 display (which ironically they were originally modeled from back in 2010 when I did them).










Also got a good handful of witch jars I could hang with them. The rest is just dressing on the house to make it look run down. Maybe also take a few cues from Marrow's Backs Display where he reuses gardening tools and stuff. Old cans, etc.

The lighting has to be incredibly simple and washed out with focus on creating shadows. This means NO CFLs or LEDs which are too crisp and artificial looking.

Keep the ideas coming folks.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Also, considering adding at least ONE witch. But done in the AHS: Coven style:


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 23, 2016)

Definitely think about the landscaping! Since you will only be up one day, maybe have some potted dying plants or trees stored until you do the haunt and let your natural yard overgrow or something...I love the idea of the creepy/off neighborhood house  I think setting up landscaping will definitely help set the mood! I find creepy to be the best type of scary. (and I think fencing choice, if you use it, will also help)

In my yard, I do a pirate theme, and I make sure I plant landscaping that will go well with Halloween whenever I need to update the yard, lol


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

From your description, or stated desires, you need to determine a focus or storyline that will be creepy for your community and surroundings. You can start by letting your yard get overgrown and looking unkempt. If you have an HOA then this might pose a bit of a challenge. If you don't already have a fence on your yard, then I'd build one now that already looks creepy and decrepit so that the plantlike can grow through and around it by the time the holiday rolls around. Let nature do some of the work.


----------



## selling1309 (Mar 30, 2016)

All great ideas! Let they lawn grow up, put a few dead plants on the porch, maybe have one tipped over and/or broken. Pile up some news papers at the drive. Some flickers and shadows in random windows in the home. Maybe make a creepy animated prop that pulls the curtain back slightly to peek out. 
Above all I'd let the neighbors know what's going on. Get them to Help spread the story! When the TOT's go up to their house they can "warn them" about yours. "The people in that house over there may be dead! I haven't seen them out in weeks."
Heck! This is a great idea! You may not have to buy any candy!


----------

